# Does Ovulating late affect fertility?



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe this is a question I should know the answer to, but does ovulating late (CD20) affect fertility? I used to have perfect 28 cycles - O on 15, 14 day LP. I'm in my 3rd pp cycle, still breastfeeding lots, and oddly my cycles are back to 28 days, but I O on day 20 with an 8 day LP.

What affects fertility more? Short LP or late O? I'm taking vitamin b6 to lengthen my LP but should I take something to O earlier in addition?

Thanks for any input -

Michelle


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe a short LP is more of a problem b/c a fertilized egg needs more time to implant, preferably at least 10 days from what I've read. I O'd late this cycle too - CD 18, but my cycles average 31ish days so it shouldn't be a problem (hopefully).


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

:

I think it's the luteal phase length that's more important than ovulation day.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Ovulating on CD20 isn't anywhere near "late." Ditto what PPs said about short LPs.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!
I'm working on the LP issue right now with vitamin b6.
Keeping fingers crossed.
Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## lechepatito (May 24, 2005)

Agree with the others, and I'd add that I've heard that vitex can help both with the short luteal phase and with regulating ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## jessiemom (Mar 11, 2005)

I have always o'd on day 20-21 and have 3 kids in 3 years 11 months. No prob. conceiving ever. Good luck.


----------

